# Lost oars on the North Platte



## oliverdeshler (May 8, 2008)

Lost 3 yellow carlisle oars in Northgate canyon on Sunday. If anyone finds them in the lower stretches let me know.
Oliver - 303 406 1442


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Is there a story that goes with this? How many spares do you carry?


----------



## gskottbi (May 12, 2008)

oliverdeshler said:


> Lost 3 yellow carlisle oars in Northgate canyon on Sunday. If anyone finds them in the lower stretches let me know.
> Oliver - 303 406 1442


Found, Paddle Oar - Carlisle - red shaft, yellow blade - 5/25/08 around Bennet Peak - has faded ph# on it


----------



## oliverdeshler (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know. That's not my oar. Mine had yellow shafts and I think they are long gone.Thanks for asking though!


----------

